# Columbia / Lexington SC



## guatemama07 (Nov 28, 2011)

Seeking obedience training for six month old GSD. Goal is for him to be a good family pet, and eventually earn RN and/or CD. We want to teach him good manners/house habits. This is my first time raising a GSD puppy. I had dogs growing up but it has been a long time so I need to learn handling skills.

TIA for any ideas.


----------



## Batzmomm (Nov 8, 2011)

There is a place in Edisto SC and they have another facility in Canton GA. It's called GAK9. Tank just came back from there and he's a different dog!!!! Excellent place. It's a little pricey but worth every single penny. Check them out online. Good luck!


----------

